# suche einfachen logging server für WLAN AP´s

## schrippe

hallo,

ich suche einen möglichst einfachen logging server der nur die daten unserer AP annimmt und zwischen speichert.

da wirds doch was geben, oder?

----------

## moe

Was meinst du damit, n Logserver, also dass der AP nicht lokal sondern zu dem Logserver loggt? Oder Netzwerkverkehr loggen oder was?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## schrippe

ja, der AP soll nicht local speichern sondern halt an den logserver senden.

----------

## toskala

naja, was  du suchst ist syslog-ng.

du definierst einfach ein source welches sagt, dass du eben aus dem netzwerk loggen willst, dann meinetwillen einen filter und ab geht die loggerei.

das elend an syslog im netz ist nur, dass es eine art "remote disk filling service" ist. syslog und seine facilities kennen keine überprüfung was wer wohin logged.

da du aber nur den einen AP haben willst den du loggen willst brauchst du wohl keine firewall.

zur konfiguration von syslog musst du mal googlen, da gibts massig infos.

achja, nachtrag:

ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob dein AP befähigt ist zu einem remote loghost zu loggen...

----------

## schrippe

doch der kann das, ich kann die ip und den loglevel angeben.

ach so, der syslog-ng kann sowas? 

dann werd ich mal googlen

danke

----------

## toskala

syslog-ng kann glaub alles ausser kaffee kochen  :Smile: 

----------

